# X11 / ATI driver problem

## StarF

Hi

i have installed x11, and i am trying to get my ATI drivers to work, dosent seem i am having any luck thought.

I have followed the guide at: http://odin.prohosting.com/wedge01/gentoo-radeon-faq.html

the emerge and so on goes just fine, and i can start x11 (no kde or anything yet on my system), when i type 

```
running glxinfo | grep direct
```

to test if my drivers are working i get this:

```

direct rendering: No

OpenGl Render string: Mesa GLX Indirect
```

so it dosent work, but what´s the problem? i followed the guide, and redid the whole thing 3 times now, always the same thing.

also, i dont know if this can have anything to do whit it, but here goes. If i try to set up x11 whit the x11-configure option, i get a error.. this is the log:

```
_XSERVTransSocketOpenCOTSServer: Unable to open socket for inet6

_XSERVTransOpen: transport open failed for inet6/GeNToO:0

_XSERVTransMakeAllCOTSServerListeners: failed to open listener for inet6

X Window System Version 6.8.2

Release Date: 9 February 2005

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.8.2

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.12-gentoo-r4 i686 [ELF]

Current Operating System: Linux GeNToO 2.6.12-gentoo-r4 #8 SMP Thu Jul 14 02:03$

Build Date: 11 July 2005

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.X.Org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Thu Jul 14 02:13:40 2005

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(II) Module ABI versions:

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(II) Module ABI versions:

        X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.2

        X.Org Video Driver: 0.7

        X.Org XInput driver : 0.4

        X.Org Server Extension : 0.2

        X.Org Font Renderer : 0.4

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

        ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libpcidata.a

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

Using vt 7

(--) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 8086,3340 card 14c0,0012 rev 21 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 8086,3341 card 0000,0000 rev 21 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1d:0: chip 8086,24c2 card 14c0,0012 rev 03 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1d:1: chip 8086,24c4 card 14c0,0012 rev 03 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:2: chip 8086,24c7 card 14c0,0012 rev 03 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:7: chip 8086,24cd card 14c0,0012 rev 03 class 0c,03,20 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1e:0: chip 8086,2448 card 0000,0000 rev 83 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1f:0: chip 8086,24cc card 0000,0000 rev 03 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1f:1: chip 8086,24ca card 14c0,0012 rev 03 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:3: chip 8086,24c3 card 14c0,0012 rev 03 class 0c,05,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:5: chip 8086,24c5 card 14c0,0017 rev 03 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:6: chip 8086,24c6 card 14c0,0012 rev 03 class 07,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:5: chip 8086,24c5 card 14c0,0017 rev 03 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:6: chip 8086,24c6 card 14c0,0012 rev 03 class 07,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 1002,4e50 card 14c0,0012 rev 00 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:00:0: chip 1106,3044 card 14c0,0012 rev 80 class 0c,00,10 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:01:0: chip 10ec,8139 card 14c0,0012 rev 10 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:02:0: chip 8086,4220 card 8086,2702 rev 05 class 02,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:03:0: chip 1524,1410 card 0000,0000 rev 01 class 06,07,00 hdr 02

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,3), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x000a (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 I/O range:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x000a (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 I/O range:

        [0] -1  0       0x0000c000 - 0x0000dfff (0x2000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0xa0000000 - 0xafffffff (0x10000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:30:0), (0,2,2), BCTRL: 0x0002 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 2 I/O range:

        [0] -1  0       0x0000a000 - 0x0000bfff (0x2000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 2 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 2 prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x90000000 - 0x9fffffff (0x10000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:31:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) PCI-to-CardBus bridge:

(II) Bus 3: bridge is at (2:3:0), (2,3,6), BCTRL: 0x00c0 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) PCI-to-CardBus bridge:

(II) Bus 3: bridge is at (2:3:0), (2,3,6), BCTRL: 0x00c0 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) ATI Technologies Inc RV350 [Mobility Radeon 9600 M10] rev 0, $

List of video drivers:

        atimisc

        r128

        radeon

        fglrx

        mga

        glint

        nv

        tga

        s3

        s3virge

        sis

        rendition

        neomagic

        i740

        tdfx

        i740

        tdfx

        savage

        cirrus

        vmware

        tseng

        trident

        chips

        apm

        i128

        nsc

        i810

        ati

        ark

        cyrix

        siliconmotion

        via

        vesa

        vga

        vesa

        vga

        dummy

        fbdev

        v4l

(II) LoadModule: "atimisc"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/drivers/atimisc_drv.o

(II) Module atimisc: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 6.5.6

        Module class: X.Org Video Driver

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "r128"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/drivers/r128_drv.o

(II) Module r128: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 4.0.1

        Module class: X.Org Video Driver

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "radeon"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/drivers/radeon_drv.o

(II) Module radeon: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 4.0.1

        Module class: X.Org Video Driver

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "fglrx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o

(II) Module fglrx: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."

        compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 8.12.10

        Module class: X.Org Video Driver

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "mga"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/drivers/mga_drv.o

(II) Module mga: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.1.1

        Module class: X.Org Video Driver

       compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.1.1

        Module class: X.Org Video Driver

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "glint"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/drivers/glint_drv.o

(II) Module glint: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Video Driver

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "nv"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/drivers/nv_drv.o

(II) Module nv: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.1

        Module class: X.Org Video Driver

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "tga"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/drivers/tga_drv.o

(II) Module tga: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

(II) Module tga: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Video Driver

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "s3"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/drivers/s3_drv.o

(II) Module s3: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 0.3.5

        Module class: X.Org Video Driver

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "s3virge"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/drivers/s3virge_drv.o

(II) Module s3virge: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.8.6

        Module class: X.Org Video Driver

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "sis"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/drivers/sis_drv.o

(II) Module sis: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/drivers/sis_drv.o

(II) Module sis: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 0.7.0

        Module class: X.Org Video Driver

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "rendition"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/drivers/rendition_drv.o

(II) Module rendition: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 4.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Video Driver

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "neomagic"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/drivers/neomagic_drv.o

(II) Module neomagic: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Video Driver

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "i740"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/drivers/i740_drv.o

(II) LoadModule: "i740"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/drivers/i740_drv.o

(II) Module i740: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Video Driver

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "tdfx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/drivers/tdfx_drv.o

(II) Module tdfx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Video Driver

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "savage"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/drivers/savage_drv.o

(II) Module savage: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.1.27

        Module class: X.Org Video Driver

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "cirrus"

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "cirrus"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/drivers/cirrus_drv.o

(II) Module cirrus: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Video Driver

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "vmware"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/drivers/vmware_drv.o

(II) Module vmware: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 10.10.2

        Module class: X.Org Video Driver

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "tseng"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/drivers/tseng_drv.o

(II) Module tseng: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Video Driver

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

        Module class: X.Org Video Driver

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "trident"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/drivers/trident_drv.o

(II) Module trident: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Video Driver

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "chips"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/drivers/chips_drv.o

(II) Module chips: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Video Driver

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "apm"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/drivers/apm_drv.o

(II) Module apm: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Video Driver

(II) LoadModule: "i128"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/drivers/i128_drv.o

(II) Module i128: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Video Driver

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "nsc"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/drivers/nsc_drv.o

(II) Module nsc: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 2.7.6

        Module class: X.Org Video Driver

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "i810"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/drivers/i810_drv.o

(II) Module i810: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.3.0

(II) Module i810: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.3.0

        Module class: X.Org Video Driver

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "ati"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/drivers/ati_drv.o

(II) Module ati: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 6.5.6

        Module class: X.Org Video Driver

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "ark"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/drivers/ark_drv.o

(II) Module ark: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 0.5.0

        Module class: X.Org Video Driver

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "cyrix"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/drivers/cyrix_drv.o

(II) Module cyrix: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/drivers/cyrix_drv.o

(II) Module cyrix: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Video Driver

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "siliconmotion"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/drivers/siliconmotion_drv.o

(II) Module siliconmotion: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.3.1

        Module class: X.Org Video Driver

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "via"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/drivers/via_drv.o

(II) Module via: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 4.3.99.902, module version = 4.1.30

        Module class: X.Org Video Driver

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "vesa"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/drivers/vesa_drv.o

(II) LoadModule: "vesa"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/drivers/vesa_drv.o

(II) Module vesa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Video Driver

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "vga"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/drivers/vga_drv.o

(II) Module vga: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 4.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Video Driver

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "dummy"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/drivers/dummy_drv.o

(II) Module dummy: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 0.1.0

        Module class: X.Org Video Driver

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "fbdev"

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "fbdev"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fbdev_drv.o

(II) Module fbdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 0.1.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "v4l"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/drivers/linux/v4l_drv.o

(II) Module v4l: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 0.0.1

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xb0000000 from 0xb3ffffff to 0xafffff$

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0xd0000000 - 0xd0000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0xd0001000 - 0xd00010ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0xd0001800 - 0xd0001fff (0x800) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0xf0000600 - 0xf00006ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0xf0000400 - 0xf00005ff (0x200) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x40000000 - 0x400003ff (0x400) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xf4000000 - 0xf40003ff (0x400) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xb0000000 - 0xafffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [8] -1  0       0xe0010000 - 0xe001ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

        [9] -1  0       0xa8000000 - 0xafffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [10] -1 0       0x0000a000 - 0x0000a0ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0x0000a100 - 0x0000a17f (0x80) IX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0x0000a000 - 0x0000a0ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0x0000a100 - 0x0000a17f (0x80) IX[B]

        [12] -1 0       0x0000e300 - 0x0000e37f (0x80) IX[B]

        [13] -1 0       0x0000e200 - 0x0000e2ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [14] -1 0       0x0000e100 - 0x0000e13f (0x40) IX[B]

        [15] -1 0       0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [16] -1 0       0x00001400 - 0x0000141f (0x20) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x00001100 - 0x0000110f (0x10) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x00001700 - 0x0000171f (0x20) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x00001600 - 0x0000161f (0x20) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x00001200 - 0x0000121f (0x20) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x0000c100 - 0x0000c1ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

        [0] -1  0       0xd0000000 - 0xd0000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0xd0001000 - 0xd00010ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0xd0001800 - 0xd0001fff (0x800) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0xf0000600 - 0xf00006ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0xf0000400 - 0xf00005ff (0x200) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x40000000 - 0x400003ff (0x400) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0xf0000400 - 0xf00005ff (0x200) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x40000000 - 0x400003ff (0x400) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xf4000000 - 0xf40003ff (0x400) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xb0000000 - 0xafffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [8] -1  0       0xe0010000 - 0xe001ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

        [9] -1  0       0xa8000000 - 0xafffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [10] -1 0       0x0000a000 - 0x0000a0ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0x0000a100 - 0x0000a17f (0x80) IX[B]

        [12] -1 0       0x0000e300 - 0x0000e37f (0x80) IX[B]

        [13] -1 0       0x0000e200 - 0x0000e2ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [14] -1 0       0x0000e100 - 0x0000e13f (0x40) IX[B]

        [15] -1 0       0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [16] -1 0       0x00001400 - 0x0000141f (0x20) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x00001100 - 0x0000110f (0x10) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x00001700 - 0x0000171f (0x20) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x00001600 - 0x0000161f (0x20) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x00001200 - 0x0000121f (0x20) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x0000c100 - 0x0000c1ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

        [21] -1 0       0x0000c100 - 0x0000c1ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xd0000000 - 0xd0000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xd0001000 - 0xd00010ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xd0001800 - 0xd0001fff (0x800) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xf0000600 - 0xf00006ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xd0001800 - 0xd0001fff (0x800) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xf0000600 - 0xf00006ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0xf0000400 - 0xf00005ff (0x200) MX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0x40000000 - 0x400003ff (0x400) MX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0xf4000000 - 0xf40003ff (0x400) MX[B]

        [12] -1 0       0xb0000000 - 0xafffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [13] -1 0       0xe0010000 - 0xe001ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

        [14] -1 0       0xa8000000 - 0xafffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [15] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [16] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x0000a000 - 0x0000a0ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x0000a100 - 0x0000a17f (0x80) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x0000e300 - 0x0000e37f (0x80) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x0000e200 - 0x0000e2ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x0000e100 - 0x0000e13f (0x40) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [23] -1 0       0x00001400 - 0x0000141f (0x20) IX[B]

        [24] -1 0       0x00001100 - 0x0000110f (0x10) IX[B]

        [25] -1 0       0x00001700 - 0x0000171f (0x20) IX[B]

       [24] -1 0       0x00001100 - 0x0000110f (0x10) IX[B]

        [25] -1 0       0x00001700 - 0x0000171f (0x20) IX[B]

        [26] -1 0       0x00001600 - 0x0000161f (0x20) IX[B]

        [27] -1 0       0x00001200 - 0x0000121f (0x20) IX[B]

        [28] -1 0       0x0000c100 - 0x0000c1ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

Symbol XAAGetScreenIndex from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/siliconmotion_drv$

Symbol XAAGetScreenIndex from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/siliconmotion_drv$

Symbol VBEGetDisplayStart from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/i810_drv.o is un$

Symbol XAAGetStippleScanlineFuncMSBFirst from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/c$

Symbol XAAGetStippleScanlineFuncMSBFirst from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/c$

Symbol xaaSetupWrapper from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/neomagic_drv.o is u$

Symbol xaaSetupWrapper from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/neomagic_drv.o is u$

Symbol xaaSetupWrapper from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/neomagic_drv.o is u$

Symbol xxSetup from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/neomagic_drv.o is unresolve$

Symbol XAAGetScreenIndex from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/mga_drv.o is unre$

Symbol XAAGetCachePlanarMonoStipple from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/mga_dr$

Symbol XAAGetCachePlanarMonoStipple from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/mga_dr$

Symbol XAAGetScreenIndex from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/mga_drv.o is unre$

Symbol XAAGetCachePlanarMonoStipple from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/mga_dr$

Symbol XAAGetScreenIndex from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/mga_drv.o is unre$

Symbol XAAGetScreenIndex from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/mga_drv.o is unre$

Symbol XAAGetCachePlanarMonoStipple from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/mga_dr$

Symbol drmGetClient from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/radeon_drv.o is unreso$

Symbol firegl_PM4Alloc from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unre$

Symbol firegl_PM4Alloc from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unre$

Symbol firegl_PM4Alloc from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unre$

Symbol firegl_PM4Alloc from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unre$

Symbol firegl_PM4Alloc from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unre$

Symbol firegl_PM4Alloc from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unre$

Symbol firegl_PM4Alloc from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unre$

Symbol firegl_PM4Alloc from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unre$

Symbol firegl_PM4Alloc from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unre$

Symbol firegl_PM4Alloc from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unre$

Symbol firegl_PM4Alloc from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unre$

Symbol firegl_PM4Alloc from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unre$

Symbol firegl_PM4Alloc from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unre$

Symbol firegl_PM4WaitForIdle from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o i$

Symbol firegl_PM4Alloc from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unre$

Symbol firegl_PM4WaitForIdle from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o i$

Symbol firegl_PM4Alloc from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unre$

Symbol firegl_PM4Alloc from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unre$

Symbol firegl_PM4Alloc from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unre$

Symbol firegl_PM4Alloc from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unre$

Symbol firegl_PM4Alloc from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unre$

Symbol firegl_PM4Alloc from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unre$

Symbol firegl_PM4Alloc from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unre$

Symbol firegl_PM4Alloc from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unre$

Symbol firegl_PM4Alloc from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unre$

Symbol firegl_PM4Alloc from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unre$

Symbol firegl_PM4Alloc from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unre$

Symbol firegl_PM4Alloc from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unre$

Symbol firegl_PM4Alloc from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unre$

Symbol firegl_PM4Alloc from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unre$

Symbol firegl_PM4Alloc from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unre$

Symbol firegl_PM4Alloc from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unre$

Symbol firegl_PM4Alloc from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unre$

Symbol firegl_PM4Alloc from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unre$

Symbol firegl_PM4Alloc from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unre$

Symbol fbdevHWValidMode from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unr$

Symbol firegl_EnableAuthentication from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_d$

Symbol firegl_SyncDacs from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unre$

Symbol firegl_PM4Alloc from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unre$

Symbol firegl_PM4WaitForIdle from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o i$

Symbol firegl_PM4WaitForIdle from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o i$

Symbol firegl_PM4WaitForIdle from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o i$

Symbol firegl_CheckMagic from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is un$

Symbol firegl_QueryVersion from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is $

Symbol firegl_QueryHwCaps from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is u$

Symbol firegl_GetLockID from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unr$

Symbol firegl_InitDRM from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unres$

Symbol firegl_AllocMemBuffer from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o i$

Symbol firegl_AllocMemBuffer from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o i$

Symbol firegl_AllocMemBufferFromTop from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_$

Symbol firegl_AllocMemBuffer from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o i$

Symbol firegl_SetBlockMode from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is $

Symbol firegl_AllocMemBuffer from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o i$

Symbol firegl_SetBlockMode from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is $

Symbol firegl_AllocMemBufferFromTop from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_$

Symbol firegl_AllocMemBuffer from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o i$

Symbol firegl_FreeBuffer from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is un$

Symbol firegl_FreeBuffer from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is un$

Symbol firegl_FreeBuffer from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is un$

Symbol firegl_GetMemInfo from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is un$

Symbol firegl_AllocMemBuffer from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o i$

Symbol firegl_AllocMemBuffer from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o i$

Symbol firegl_AllocMemBuffer from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o i$

Symbol firegl_AllocCache from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is un$

Symbol firegl_AllocCache from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is un$

Symbol firegl_AllocMemBuffer from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o i$

Symbol firegl_AllocMemBuffer from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o i$

Symbol firegl_InitPCIe from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unre$

Symbol firegl_InitUMM from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unres$

Symbol firegl_PM4WaitForIdle from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o i$

Symbol firegl_FreePCIe from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unre$

Symbol firegl_PM4WaitForIdle from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o i$

Symbol firegl_FreePCIe from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unre$

Symbol firegl_FreeBuffer from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is un$

Symbol firegl_FreeBuffer from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is un$

Symbol firegl_FreeBuffer from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is un$

Symbol firegl_TermDRM from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unres$

Symbol firegl_FreeBuffer from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is un$

Symbol firegl_FreeBuffer from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is un$

Symbol firegl_FreeBuffer from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is un$

Symbol firegl_FreeBuffer from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is un$

Symbol firegl_FreeBuffer from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is un$

Symbol firegl_FreeBuffer from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is un$

Symbol firegl_FreeBuffer from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is un$

Symbol firegl_FreeBuffer from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is un$

Symbol firegl_FreeBuffer from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is un$

Symbol firegl_FreeBuffer from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is un$

Symbol firegl_FreeBuffer from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is un$

Symbol firegl_FreeBuffer from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is un$

Symbol firegl_FreeBuffer from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is un$

Symbol firegl_FreeBuffer from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is un$

Symbol firegl_FreeBuffer from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is un$

Symbol firegl_FreeBuffer from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is un$

Symbol firegl_GetKernelInfo from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is$

Symbol firegl_FreeKernelInfo from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o i$

Symbol firegl_ModuleParm from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is un$

Symbol firegl_AllocMemBuffer from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o i$

Symbol firegl_AllocMemBuffer from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o i$

Symbol firegl_AllocMemBuffer from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o i$

Symbol firegl_AGPAcquire from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is un$

Symbol drmAgpSize from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolve$

Symbol firegl_GetAGPCapPtr from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is $

Symbol firegl_GetAGPStatus from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is $

Symbol firegl_GetAGPCommand from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is$

Symbol firegl_PM4Alloc from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unre$

Symbol firegl_PM4Alloc from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unre$

Symbol firegl_PM4Alloc from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unre$

Symbol firegl_PM4Alloc from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unre$

Symbol firegl_PM4Alloc from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unre$

Symbol firegl_PM4Alloc from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unre$

Symbol firegl_PM4Alloc from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unre$

Symbol firegl_PM4Alloc from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unre$

Symbol firegl_PM4Alloc from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unre$

Symbol DRIGetDrawableInfo from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is u$

Symbol __glXActiveScreens from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is u$

Symbol firegl_PM4Alloc from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unre$

Symbol firegl_PM4Alloc from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unre$

Symbol firegl_PM4Alloc from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unre$

Symbol firegl_PM4Alloc from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unre$

Symbol firegl_PM4WaitForIdle from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o i$

Symbol firegl_PM4WaitForIdle from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o i$

Symbol firegl_InitCP from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unreso$

Symbol XAAGetScreenIndex from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is un$

Symbol XAAGetScreenIndex from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is un$

Symbol XAAGetScreenIndex from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is un$

Symbol XAAGetPixmapIndex from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is un$

Symbol fbGetWinPrivateIndex from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is$

Symbol XAAGetPixmapIndex from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is un$

Symbol fbGetWinPrivateIndex from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is$

Symbol XAAGetPixmapIndex from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is un$

Symbol fbGetWinPrivateIndex from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is$

Symbol XAAGetPixmapIndex from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is un$

Symbol XAACheckTileReducibility from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.$

Symbol XAAGetScreenIndex from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is un$

Symbol XAAGetScreenIndex from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is un$

Symbol XAAGetPixmapIndex from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is un$

Symbol fbGetWinPrivateIndex from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is$

Symbol firegl_PM4Alloc from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unre$

Symbol XAAGetPixmapIndex from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is un$

Symbol fbGetWinPrivateIndex from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is$

Symbol XAAGetPixmapIndex from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is un$

Symbol fbGetWinPrivateIndex from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is$

Symbol firegl_PM4Alloc from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unre$

Symbol fbGetWinPrivateIndex from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is$

Symbol firegl_PM4Alloc from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unre$

Symbol firegl_PM4Alloc from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unre$

Symbol firegl_PM4Alloc from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unre$

Symbol firegl_PM4Alloc from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unre$

Symbol firegl_PM4Alloc from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unre$

Symbol XAAGetScreenIndex from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/glint_drv.o is un$

Symbol XAAGetScreenIndex from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/glint_drv.o is un$

Symbol XAAGetScreenIndex from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/glint_drv.o is un$

Symbol XAAGetScreenIndex from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/glint_drv.o is un$

Symbol XAAGetScreenIndex from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/glint_drv.o is un$

Symbol XAAGetScreenIndex from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/glint_drv.o is un$

Symbol XAAGetScreenIndex from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/glint_drv.o is un$

Symbol XAAGetScreenIndex from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/glint_drv.o is un$

Symbol XAAGetScreenIndex from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/glint_drv.o is un$

Symbol XAAGetScreenIndex from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/glint_drv.o is un$

Symbol XAAGetScreenIndex from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/glint_drv.o is un$

Symbol XAAGetScreenIndex from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/glint_drv.o is un$

Symbol XAAGetScreenIndex from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/glint_drv.o is un$

Symbol XAAGetScreenIndex from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/glint_drv.o is un$

Symbol XAAGetScreenIndex from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/glint_drv.o is un$

Symbol XAAGetScreenIndex from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/glint_drv.o is un$

Symbol XAAGetScreenIndex from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/glint_drv.o is un$

Symbol XAAGetScreenIndex from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/glint_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol XAAGetScreenIndex from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/glint_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol XAAGetScreenIndex from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/glint_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol XAAGetScreenIndex from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/tga_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol XAAGetScreenIndex from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/tga_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol XAAGetScreenIndex from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/tga_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol XAAGetScreenIndex from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/tga_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbSetupScreen from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/savage_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbOverlayFinishScreenInit from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/savage_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbOverlayGetScreenPrivateIndex from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/savage_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbOverlayGetScreenPrivateIndex from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/savage_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbOverlayFinishScreenInit from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/savage_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbOverlayGetScreenPrivateIndex from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/savage_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbOverlayGetScreenPrivateIndex from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/savage_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbOverlayGetScreenPrivateIndex from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/savage_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbOverlayGetScreenPrivateIndex from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/savage_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol XAAGetScreenIndex from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/savage_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol XAAGetScreenIndex from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/savage_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol XAAGetScreenIndex from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/savage_drv.o is unresolved!

   *** If unresolved symbols were reported above, they might not

   *** be the reason for the server aborting.

Fatal server error:

Caught signal 11.  Server aborting

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support

         at http://wiki.X.Org

 for help.

Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.
```

i dont know if that can have anything to do whit my problems?

also, dosent the ATI drives have to load as a module? if i type lsmod there isent any ati modules running?

----------

## StarF

oh forgot, here is my xorg.conf

```
  GNU nano 1.3.4                                       File: /etc/X11/xorg.conf

# File: xorg.conf

# File generated by fglrxconfig (C) ATI Research, a substitute for xf86config.

# Note by ATI: the below copyright notice is there for servicing possibly

# pending third party rights on the file format and the instance of this file.

#

# Copyright (c) 1999 by The XFree86 Project, Inc.

#

# Permission is hereby granted, free of charge, to any person obtaining a

# copy of this software and associated documentation files (the "Software"),

# to deal in the Software without restriction, including without limitation

# the rights to use, copy, modify, merge, publish, distribute, sublicense,

# and/or sell copies of the Software, and to permit persons to whom the

# Software is furnished to do so, subject to the following conditions:

#

# The above copyright notice and this permission notice shall be included in

# all copies or substantial portions of the Software.

#

# THE SOFTWARE IS PROVIDED "AS IS", WITHOUT WARRANTY OF ANY KIND, EXPRESS OR

# IMPLIED, INCLUDING BUT NOT LIMITED TO THE WARRANTIES OF MERCHANTABILITY,

# FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE AND NONINFRINGEMENT.  IN NO EVENT SHALL

# THE XFREE86 PROJECT BE LIABLE FOR ANY CLAIM, DAMAGES OR OTHER LIABILITY,

# WHETHER IN AN ACTION OF CONTRACT, TORT OR OTHERWISE, ARISING FROM, OUT OF

# OR IN CONNECTION WITH THE SOFTWARE OR THE USE OR OTHER DEALINGS IN THE

# SOFTWARE.

#

# Except as contained in this notice, the name of the XFree86 Project shall

# not be used in advertising or otherwise to promote the sale, use or other

# dealings in this Software without prior written authorization from the

# XFree86 Project.

#

# **********************************************************************

# Refer to the XF86Config(4/5) man page for details about the format of

# this file.

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# DRI Section

# **********************************************************************

Section "dri"

# Access to OpenGL ICD is allowed for all users:

    Mode 0666

# Access to OpenGL ICD is restricted to a specific user group:

#    Group 100    # users

#    Mode 0660

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Module section -- this  section  is used to specify

# which dynamically loadable modules to load.

# **********************************************************************

#

Section "Module"

# This loads the DBE extension module.

    Load        "dbe"   # Double buffer extension

# This loads the miscellaneous extensions module, and disables

# initialisation of the XFree86-DGA extension within that module.

    SubSection  "extmod"

#      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"

    EndSubSection

# This loads the Type1 and FreeType font modules

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "freetype"

# This loads the GLX module

    Load        "glx"   # libglx.a

    Load        "dri"   # libdri.a

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Files section.  This allows default font and rgb paths to be set

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

Section "Files"

# The location of the RGB database.  Note, this is the name of the

# file minus the extension (like ".txt" or ".db").  There is normally

# no need to change the default.

    RgbPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

# Multiple FontPath entries are allowed (which are concatenated together),

# as well as specifying multiple comma-separated entries in one FontPath

# command (or a combination of both methods)

#

# If you don't have a floating point coprocessor and emacs, Mosaic or other

# programs take long to start up, try moving the Type1 and Speedo directory

# to the end of this list (or comment them out).

#

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

# The module search path.  The default path is shown here.

#    ModulePath "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Server flags section.

# **********************************************************************

Section "ServerFlags"

# Uncomment this to cause a core dump at the spot where a signal is

# received.  This may leave the console in an unusable state, but may

# provide a better stack trace in the core dump to aid in debugging

#    Option "NoTrapSignals"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><BS> server abort sequence

# This allows clients to receive this key event.

#    Option "DontZap"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><KP_+>/<KP_-> mode switching

# sequences.  This allows clients to receive these key events.

#    Option "Dont Zoom"

# Uncomment this to disable tuning with the xvidtune client. With

# it the client can still run and fetch card and monitor attributes,

# but it will not be allowed to change them. If it tries it will

# receive a protocol error.

#    Option "DisableVidModeExtension"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local xvidtune client.

#    Option "AllowNonLocalXvidtune"

# Uncomment this to disable dynamically modifying the input device

# (mouse and keyboard) settings.

#    Option "DisableModInDev"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local client to

# change the keyboard or mouse settings (currently only xset).

#    Option "AllowNonLocalModInDev"

EndSection

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Input devices

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Core keyboard's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Keyboard1"

    Driver      "kbd"

# For most OSs the protocol can be omitted (it defaults to "Standard").

# When using XQUEUE (only for SVR3 and SVR4, but not Solaris),

# uncomment the following line.

#    Option "Protocol"   "Xqueue"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

# Specify which keyboard LEDs can be user-controlled (eg, with xset(1))

#    Option "Xleds"      "1 2 3"

#    Option "LeftAlt"    "Meta"

#    Option "RightAlt"   "ModeShift"

# To customise the XKB settings to suit your keyboard, modify the

# lines below (which are the defaults).  For example, for a non-U.S.

# keyboard, you will probably want to use:

#    Option "XkbModel"   "pc102"

# If you have a US Microsoft Natural keyboard, you can use:

#    Option "XkbModel"   "microsoft"

#

# Then to change the language, change the Layout setting.

# For example, a german layout can be obtained with:

#    Option "XkbLayout"  "de"

# or:

#    Option "XkbLayout"  "de"

#    Option "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"

#

# If you'd like to switch the positions of your capslock and

# control keys, use:

#    Option "XkbOptions" "ctrl:swapcaps"

# These are the default XKB settings for XFree86

#    Option "XkbRules"   "xfree86"

#    Option "XkbModel"   "pc101"

#    Option "XkbLayout"  "us"

#    Option "XkbVariant" ""

#    Option "XkbOptions" ""

#    Option "XkbDisable"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xfree86"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc101"

    Option "XkbLayout"  "dk"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Core Pointer's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

# Identifier and driver

    Identifier  "Mouse1"

    Driver "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"   "ImPS/2"

    Option "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5"

    Option "Device"     "/dev/input/mice"

# When using XQUEUE, comment out the above two lines, and uncomment

# the following line.

# the following line.

#    Option "Protocol"   "Xqueue"

# Baudrate and SampleRate are only for some Logitech mice. In

# almost every case these lines should be omitted.

#    Option "BaudRate"   "9600"

#    Option "SampleRate" "150"

# Emulate3Buttons is an option for 2-button Microsoft mice

# Emulate3Timeout is the timeout in milliseconds (default is 50ms)

#    Option "Emulate3Buttons"

#    Option "Emulate3Timeout"    "50"

# ChordMiddle is an option for some 3-button Logitech mice

#    Option "ChordMiddle"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Other input device sections

# this is optional and is required only if you

# are using extended input devices.  This is for example only.  Refer

# to the XF86Config man page for a description of the options.

# **********************************************************************

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier  "Mouse2"

#    Driver      "mouse"

#    Option      "Protocol"      "MouseMan"

#    Option      "Device"        "/dev/mouse2"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball"

#    Driver     "magellan"

#    Option     "Device"         "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball2"

#    Driver     "spaceorb"

#    Option     "Device"         "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen0"

#    Driver     "microtouch"

#    Option     "Device"         "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"           "1412"

#    Option     "MaxX"           "15184"

#    Option     "MinY"           "15372"

#    Option     "MaxY"           "1230"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"   "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode"  "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"   "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen1"

#    Driver     "elo2300"

#    Option     "Device"         "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"           "231"

#    Option     "MaxX"           "3868"

#    Option     "MinY"           "3858"

#    Option     "MaxY"           "272"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"   "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode"  "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonThreshold"    "17"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"   "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Monitor section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of monitor sections may be present

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "Monitor0"

    HorizSync   31.5 - 80.5

    VertRefresh 60 - 85

    Option "DPMS"

# === mode lines based on GTF ===

# VGA @ 100Hz

# Modeline "640x480@100" 43.163 640 680 744 848 480 481 484 509 +hsync +vsync

# SVGA @ 100Hz

# Modeline "800x600@100" 68.179 800 848 936 1072 600 601 604 636 +hsync +vsync

# XVGA @ 100Hz

# Modeline "1024x768@100" 113.309 1024 1096 1208 1392 768 769 772 814 +hsync +vsync

# 1152x864 @ 60Hz

# Modeline "1152x864@60" 81.642 1152 1216 1336 1520 864 865 868 895 +hsync +vsync

# 1152x864 @ 85Hz

# Modeline "1152x864@85" 119.651 1152 1224 1352 1552 864 865 868 907 +hsync +vsync

# 1152x864 @ 100Hz

# Modeline "1152x864@100" 143.472 1152 1232 1360 1568 864 865 868 915 +hsync +vsync

# 1280x960 @ 75Hz

# Modeline "1280x960@75" 129.859 1280 1368 1504 1728 960 961 964 1002 +hsync +vsync

# 1280x960 @ 100Hz

# Modeline "1280x960@100" 178.992 1280 1376 1520 1760 960 961 964 1017  +hsync +vsync

# SXGA @ 100Hz

# Modeline "1280x1024@100" 190.960 1280 1376 1520 1760 1024 1025 1028 1085 +hsync +vsync

# SPEA GDM-1950 (60Hz,64kHz,110MHz,-,-): 1280x1024 @ V-freq: 60.00 Hz, H-freq: 63.73 KHz

# Modeline "GDM-1950"  109.62  1280 1336 1472 1720  1024 1024 1026 1062 -hsync -vsync

# 1600x1000 @ 60Hz

# Modeline "1600x1000" 133.142 1600 1704 1872 2144 1000 1001 1004 1035 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1000 @ 75Hz

# Modeline "1600x1000" 169.128 1600 1704 1880 2160 1000 1001 1004 1044 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1000 @ 85Hz

# Modeline "1600x1000" 194.202 1600 1712 1888 2176 1000 1001 1004 1050 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1000 @ 100Hz

# Modeline "1600x1000" 232.133 1600 1720 1896 2192 1000 1001 1004 1059 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1024 @ 60Hz

# Modeline "1600x1024" 136.385 1600 1704 1872 2144 1024 1027 1030 1060 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1024 @ 75Hz

# Modeline "1600x1024" 174.416 1600 1712 1888 2176 1024 1025 1028 1069 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1024 @ 76Hz

# Modeline "1600x1024" 170.450 1600 1632 1792 2096 1024 1027 1030 1070 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1024 @ 85Hz

# Modeline "1600x1024" 198.832 1600 1712 1888 2176 1024 1027 1030 1075 +hsync +vsync

# 1920x1080 @ 60Hz

# Modeline "1920x1080" 172.798 1920 2040 2248 2576 1080 1081 1084 1118 -hsync -vsync

# 1920x1080 @ 75Hz

# Modeline "1920x1080" 211.436 1920 2056 2264 2608 1080 1081 1084 1126 +hsync +vsync

# 1920x1200 @ 60Hz

# Modeline "1920x1200" 193.156 1920 2048 2256 2592 1200 1201 1203 1242 +hsync +vsync

# 1920x1200 @ 75Hz

# Modeline "1920x1200" 246.590 1920 2064 2272 2624 1200 1201 1203 1253 +hsync +vsync

# 2048x1536 @ 60

# Modeline "2048x1536" 266.952 2048 2200 2424 2800 1536 1537 1540 1589 +hsync +vsync

# 2048x1536 @ 60

# Modeline "2048x1536" 266.952 2048 2200 2424 2800 1536 1537 1540 1589 +hsync +vsync

# 1400x1050 @ 60Hz M9 Laptop mode

# ModeLine "1400x1050" 122.000 1400 1488 1640 1880 1050 1052 1064 1082 +hsync +vsync

# 1920x2400 @ 25Hz for IBM T221, VS VP2290 and compatible display devices

# Modeline "1920x2400@25" 124.620 1920 1928 1980 2048 2400 2401 2403 2434 +hsync +vsync

# 1920x2400 @ 30Hz for IBM T221, VS VP2290 and compatible display devices

# Modeline "1920x2400@30" 149.250 1920 1928 1982 2044 2400 2402 2404 2434 +hsync +vsync

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Graphics device section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of graphics device sections may be present

# Standard VGA Device:

# Standard VGA Device:

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "Standard VGA"

    VendorName  "Unknown"

    BoardName   "Unknown"

# The chipset line is optional in most cases.  It can be used to override

# the driver's chipset detection, and should not normally be specified.

#    Chipset     "generic"

# The Driver line must be present.  When using run-time loadable driver

# modules, this line instructs the server to load the specified driver

# module.  Even when not using loadable driver modules, this line

# indicates which driver should interpret the information in this section.

    Driver      "vga"

# The BusID line is used to specify which of possibly multiple devices

# this section is intended for.  When this line isn't present, a device

# section can only match up with the primary video device.  For PCI

# devices a line like the following could be used.  This line should not

# normally be included unless there is more than one video device

# installed.

#    BusID       "PCI:0:10:0"

#    VideoRam    256

#    Clocks      25.2 28.3

EndSection

# === ATI device section ===

Section "Device"

    Identifier                          "ATI Graphics Adapter"

    Driver                              "fglrx"

# ### generic DRI settings ###

# === disable PnP Monitor  ===

    #Option                              "NoDDC"

# === disable/enable XAA/DRI ===

    Option "no_accel"                   "no"

    Option "no_dri"                     "no"

# === misc DRI settings ===

    Option "mtrr"                       "off" # disable DRI mtrr mapper, driver has its own code for mtrr

# ### FireGL DDX driver module specific settings ###

# === Screen Management ===

    Option "DesktopSetup"               "0x00000100"

    Option "MonitorLayout"              "AUTO, NONE"

    Option "IgnoreEDID"                 "off"

    Option "HSync2"                     "unspecified"

    Option "VRefresh2"                  "unspecified"

    Option "ScreenOverlap"              "0"

# === TV-out Management ===

    Option "NoTV"                       "no"

    Option "TVStandard"                 "PAL-G"

    Option "TVHSizeAdj"                 "0"

    Option "TVVSizeAdj"                 "0"

    Option "TVHPosAdj"                  "0"

    Option "TVVPosAdj"                  "0"

    Option "TVHStartAdj"                "0"

    Option "TVColorAdj"                 "0"

    Option "GammaCorrectionI"           "0x00000000"

    Option "GammaCorrectionII"          "0x00000000"

# === OpenGL specific profiles/settings ===

    Option "Capabilities"               "0x00000800"

# === Video Overlay for the Xv extension ===

    Option "VideoOverlay"               "on"

# === OpenGL Overlay ===

# Note: When OpenGL Overlay is enabled, Video Overlay

#       will be disabled automatically

    Option "OpenGLOverlay"              "off"

# === Center Mode (Laptops only) ===

    Option "CenterMode"                 "off"

# === Pseudo Color Visuals (8-bit visuals) ===

    Option "PseudoColorVisuals"         "off"

# === QBS Management ===

    Option "PseudoColorVisuals"         "off"

# === QBS Management ===

    Option "Stereo"                     "off"

    Option "StereoSyncEnable"           "1"

# === FSAA Management ===

    Option "FSAAEnable"                 "yes"

    Option "FSAAScale"                  "2"

    Option "FSAADisableGamma"           "yes"

    Option "FSAACustomizeMSPos"         "no"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX0"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY0"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX1"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY1"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX2"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY2"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX3"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY3"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX4"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY4"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX5"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY5"                "0.000000"

# === Misc Options ===

    Option "UseFastTLS"                 "0"

    Option "BlockSignalsOnLock"         "on"

    Option "UseInternalAGPGART"         "no"

    Option "ForceGenericCPU"            "no"

    Option "KernelModuleParm"           "agplock=0" # AGP locked user pages: disabled

    BusID "PCI:1:0:0"    # vendor=1002, device=4e50

    Screen 0

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Screen sections

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of screen sections may be present.  Each describes

# the configuration of a single screen.  A single specific screen section

# may be specified from the X server command line with the "-screen"

# option.

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen0"

    Device      "ATI Graphics Adapter"

    Monitor     "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth 24

    #Option "backingstore"

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1400x1050"

        ViewPort    0 0  # initial origin if mode is smaller than desktop

#        Virtual     1280 1024

    EndSubsection

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# ServerLayout sections.

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of ServerLayout sections may be present.  Each describes

# the way multiple screens are organised.  A specific ServerLayout

# section may be specified from the X server command line with the

# "-layout" option.  In the absence of this, the first section is used.

# When now ServerLayout section is present, the first Screen section

# is used alone.

Section "ServerLayout"

# The Identifier line must be present

    Identifier  "Server Layout"

# Each Screen line specifies a Screen section name, and optionally

# the relative position of other screens.  The four names after

# primary screen name are the screens to the top, bottom, left and right

# of the primary screen.

    Screen "Screen0"

# Each InputDevice line specifies an InputDevice section name and

# optionally some options to specify the way the device is to be

# Each InputDevice line specifies an InputDevice section name and

# optionally some options to specify the way the device is to be

# used.  Those options include "CorePointer", "CoreKeyboard" and

# "SendCoreEvents".

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

### EOF ###
```

----------

## jani80k

what are your useflags?

is "USE=dlloader" set?

----------

## StarF

sorry for the late reply, was on holliday  :Smile: 

this is my use

```
USE="alsa dvd cdr dvdr dvd jpeg java gif mp3 png qt tiff usb win32codecs xvid mpeg vcd avi divx4linux gphoto2 gpm qt

javascript mime icq msn pcmcia -gtk -gnome kde mozilla x pam zlib apm cups encode opengl ppds samba quicktime svga -gtk2"
```

should i add dlloader ?

----------

## cram

 *Quote:*   

> should i add dlloader ?

 

No, there are several people who have had this problem because dllloader was set, and removing it fixed the problem for them.

I however, have the same problem as you I do not have dlloader, static or hardened in my use flags, but still get the unresolved symbols problem.

And I'm not sure if this is related, but I also have a strange problem loading nvidia_agp.  When I do a 'modprobe nvidia_agp' there's no error message, so it seems to work, but then when I do an 'lsmod' nothing shows up.

----------

## StarF

alright .. Hmmm i dont have nvidia_agp

and moste of my modules are compiled into the kernel!...

i am running this on a laptop whit intel 845GM chipset i think it was..

----------

## cram

Well, I've now tried kernels 2.6.12, 2.6.10, and 2.6.7 and I've tried both the latest 8.14.13 driver and the 8.10.19, but I'm still getting the same unresolved symbols errors and signal 11 that StarF reported above.  Any ideas?

----------

## padan

I believe I am having the same problem as you are.  I have emerged the ati-drivers and fglrx.  I have agpgart support along with agp support for my chipset (intel 865PE), compiled in as modules.  If I tell xorg to not use internal agp support and then load the agp modules for both agp and agp support for my chipset, X will get most of the way started, but will not load anything (just the dots screen with the X cursor).  On the console I see this lovely error:

```
fglrx(0): [agp] unable to acquire AGP, error "xf86_ENODEV"

fglrx(0): connont init AGP
```

No errors are reported after loading the modules, however X dumps some text into the syslog:

```

Jul 29 17:36:01 midkemia fglrx: module license 'Proprietary. (C) 2002 - ATI Technologies, Starnberg, GERMANY' taints kernel.

Jul 29 17:36:01 midkemia [fglrx] Maximum main memory to use for locked dma buffers: 429 MBytes.

Jul 29 17:36:01 midkemia ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

Jul 29 17:36:01 midkemia [fglrx] module loaded - fglrx 8.14.13 [Jun  8 2005] on minor 0

Jul 29 17:36:53 midkemia [fglrx] Maximum main memory to use for locked dma buffers: 429 MBytes.

Jul 29 17:36:53 midkemia [fglrx:firegl_unlock] *ERROR* Process 12175 using kernel context 0

```

Here is some relevant text from dmesg:

```

Linux agpgart interface v0.101 (c) Dave Jones

agpgart: Detected an Intel 865 Chipset.

agpgart: AGP aperture is 64M @ 0xf8000000

fglrx: module license 'Proprietary. (C) 2002 - ATI Technologies, Starnberg, GERMANY' taints kernel.

[fglrx] Maximum main memory to use for locked dma buffers: 429 MBytes.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[fglrx] module loaded - fglrx 8.14.13 [Jun  8 2005] on minor 0

[fglrx] Maximum main memory to use for locked dma buffers: 429 MBytes.

[fglrx:firegl_unlock] *ERROR* Process 12175 using kernel context 0

```

If I try and reboot, and not load the kernel agp modules, and then tell xorg to use the internal drivers, when X trys to start, it simply crashes to the point I am forced to do a cold reboot.  Yay fun.

I am running kernel 2.6.12-3 with xorg 6.8.2-r2

My /etc/X11/xorg.conf

```

# **********************************************************************

# DRI Section

# **********************************************************************

Section "dri"

# Access to OpenGL ICD is allowed for all users:

    Mode 0666

# Access to OpenGL ICD is restricted to a specific user group:

#    Group 100    # users

#    Mode 0660

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Module section -- this  section  is used to specify

# which dynamically loadable modules to load.

# **********************************************************************

#

Section "Module"

# This loads the DBE extension module.

    Load        "dbe"   # Double buffer extension

# This loads the miscellaneous extensions module, and disables

# initialisation of the XFree86-DGA extension within that module.

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

# This loads the Type1 and FreeType font modules

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "freetype"

# This loads the GLX module

    Load        "glx"   # libglx.a

    Load        "dri"   # libdri.a

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Files section.  This allows default font and rgb paths to be set

# **********************************************************************

Section "Files"

# The location of the RGB database.  Note, this is the name of the

# file minus the extension (like ".txt" or ".db").  There is normally

# no need to change the default.

    RgbPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

# Multiple FontPath entries are allowed (which are concatenated together),

# as well as specifying multiple comma-separated entries in one FontPath

# command (or a combination of both methods)

#

# If you don't have a floating point coprocessor and emacs, Mosaic or other

# programs take long to start up, try moving the Type1 and Speedo directory

# to the end of this list (or comment them out).

#

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

# The module search path.  The default path is shown here.

#    ModulePath "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Server flags section.

# **********************************************************************

Section "ServerFlags"

# Uncomment this to cause a core dump at the spot where a signal is

# received.  This may leave the console in an unusable state, but may

# provide a better stack trace in the core dump to aid in debugging

#    Option "NoTrapSignals"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><BS> server abort sequence

# This allows clients to receive this key event.

#    Option "DontZap"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><KP_+>/<KP_-> mode switching

# sequences.  This allows clients to receive these key events.

#    Option "Dont Zoom"

# Uncomment this to disable tuning with the xvidtune client. With

# it the client can still run and fetch card and monitor attributes,

# but it will not be allowed to change them. If it tries it will

# receive a protocol error.

#    Option "DisableVidModeExtension"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local xvidtune client.

#    Option "AllowNonLocalXvidtune"

# Uncomment this to disable dynamically modifying the input device

# (mouse and keyboard) settings.

#    Option "DisableModInDev"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local client to

# change the keyboard or mouse settings (currently only xset).

#    Option "AllowNonLocalModInDev"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Input devices

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Core keyboard's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Keyboard1"

    Driver      "kbd"

# For most OSs the protocol can be omitted (it defaults to "Standard").

# When using XQUEUE (only for SVR3 and SVR4, but not Solaris),

# uncomment the following line.

#    Option "Protocol"   "Xqueue"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

# Specify which keyboard LEDs can be user-controlled (eg, with xset(1))

#    Option "Xleds"      "1 2 3"

#    Option "LeftAlt"    "Meta"

#    Option "RightAlt"   "ModeShift"

# To customise the XKB settings to suit your keyboard, modify the

# lines below (which are the defaults).  For example, for a non-U.S.

# keyboard, you will probably want to use:

#    Option "XkbModel"   "pc102"

# If you have a US Microsoft Natural keyboard, you can use:

#    Option "XkbModel"   "microsoft"

#

# Then to change the language, change the Layout setting.

# For example, a german layout can be obtained with:

#    Option "XkbLayout"  "de"

# or:

#    Option "XkbLayout"  "de"

#    Option "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"

#

# If you'd like to switch the positions of your capslock and

# control keys, use:

#    Option "XkbOptions" "ctrl:swapcaps"

# These are the default XKB settings for XFree86

#    Option "XkbRules"   "xfree86"

#    Option "XkbModel"   "pc101"

#    Option "XkbLayout"  "us"

#    Option "XkbVariant" ""

#    Option "XkbOptions" ""

#    Option "XkbDisable"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xfree86"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc101"

    Option "XkbLayout"  "us"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Core Pointer's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

# Identifier and driver

    Identifier  "Mouse1"

    Driver "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"   "PS/2"

    Option "Device"     "/dev/input/mice"

# When using XQUEUE, comment out the above two lines, and uncomment

# the following line.

#    Option "Protocol"   "Xqueue"

# Baudrate and SampleRate are only for some Logitech mice. In

# almost every case these lines should be omitted.

#    Option "BaudRate"   "9600"

#    Option "SampleRate" "150"

# Emulate3Buttons is an option for 2-button Microsoft mice

# Emulate3Timeout is the timeout in milliseconds (default is 50ms)

    Option "Emulate3Buttons"

#    Option "Emulate3Timeout"    "50"

# ChordMiddle is an option for some 3-button Logitech mice

#    Option "ChordMiddle"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Monitor section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of monitor sections may be present

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "Monitor0"

    HorizSync   31-96

    VertRefresh 55-160

    Option "DPMS"

EndSection

# Graphics device section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of graphics device sections may be present

# Standard VGA Device:

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "Standard VGA"

    VendorName  "Unknown"

    BoardName   "Unknown"

# The chipset line is optional in most cases.  It can be used to override

# the driver's chipset detection, and should not normally be specified.

#    Chipset     "generic"

# The Driver line must be present.  When using run-time loadable driver

# modules, this line instructs the server to load the specified driver

# module.  Even when not using loadable driver modules, this line

# indicates which driver should interpret the information in this section.

    Driver      "vga"

# The BusID line is used to specify which of possibly multiple devices

# this section is intended for.  When this line isn't present, a device

# section can only match up with the primary video device.  For PCI

# devices a line like the following could be used.  This line should not

# normally be included unless there is more than one video device

# installed.

#    BusID       "PCI:0:10:0"

#    VideoRam    256

#    Clocks      25.2 28.3

EndSection

# === ATI device section ===

Section "Device"

    Identifier                          "ATI Graphics Adapter"

    Driver                              "fglrx"

# ### generic DRI settings ###

# === disable PnP Monitor  ===

    #Option                              "NoDDC"

# === disable/enable XAA/DRI ===

    Option "no_accel"                   "no"

    Option "no_dri"                     "no"

# === misc DRI settings ===

    Option "mtrr"                       "off" # disable DRI mtrr mapper, driver has its own code for mtrr

# ### FireGL DDX driver module specific settings ###

# === Screen Management ===

    Option "DesktopSetup"               "0x00000000"

    Option "MonitorLayout"              "NONE, NONE"

    Option "IgnoreEDID"                 "off"

    Option "HSync2"                     "unspecified"

    Option "VRefresh2"                  "unspecified"

    Option "ScreenOverlap"              "0"

# === TV-out Management ===

    Option "NoTV"                       "yes"

    Option "TVStandard"                 "NTSC-M"

    Option "TVHSizeAdj"                 "0"

    Option "TVVSizeAdj"                 "0"

    Option "TVHPosAdj"                  "0"

    Option "TVVPosAdj"                  "0"

    Option "TVHStartAdj"                "0"

    Option "TVColorAdj"                 "0"

    Option "GammaCorrectionI"           "0x00000000"

    Option "GammaCorrectionII"          "0x00000000"

# === OpenGL specific profiles/settings ===

    Option "Capabilities"               "0x00000000"

# === Video Overlay for the Xv extension ===

    Option "VideoOverlay"               "on"

# === OpenGL Overlay ===

# Note: When OpenGL Overlay is enabled, Video Overlay

#       will be disabled automatically

    Option "OpenGLOverlay"              "off"

# === Center Mode (Laptops only) ===

    Option "CenterMode"                 "off"

# === Pseudo Color Visuals (8-bit visuals) ===

    Option "PseudoColorVisuals"         "off"

# === QBS Management ===

    Option "Stereo"                     "off"

    Option "StereoSyncEnable"           "1"

# === FSAA Management ===

    Option "FSAAEnable"                 "no"

    Option "FSAAScale"                  "1"

    Option "FSAADisableGamma"           "no"

    Option "FSAACustomizeMSPos"         "no"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX0"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY0"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX1"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY1"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX2"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY2"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX3"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY3"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX4"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY4"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX5"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY5"                "0.000000"

# === Misc Options ===

    Option "UseFastTLS"                 "0"

    Option "BlockSignalsOnLock"         "on"

    Option "UseInternalAGPGART"         "no"

    Option "ForceGenericCPU"            "no"

    Option "KernelModuleParm"           "agplock=0" # AGP locked user pages: disabled

    BusID "PCI:1:0:0"    # vendor=1002, device=4e44

    Screen 0

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Screen sections

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of screen sections may be present.  Each describes

# the configuration of a single screen.  A single specific screen section

# may be specified from the X server command line with the "-screen"

# option.

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen0"

    Device      "ATI Graphics Adapter"

    Monitor     "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth 24

    #Option "backingstore"

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0  # initial origin if mode is smaller than desktop

#        Virtual     1280 1024

    EndSubsection

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# ServerLayout sections.

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of ServerLayout sections may be present.  Each describes

# the way multiple screens are organised.  A specific ServerLayout

# section may be specified from the X server command line with the

# "-layout" option.  In the absence of this, the first section is used.

# When now ServerLayout section is present, the first Screen section

# is used alone.

Section "ServerLayout"

# The Identifier line must be present

    Identifier  "Server Layout"

# Each Screen line specifies a Screen section name, and optionally

# the relative position of other screens.  The four names after

# primary screen name are the screens to the top, bottom, left and right

# of the primary screen.

    Screen "Screen0"

# Each InputDevice line specifies an InputDevice section name and

# optionally some options to specify the way the device is to be

# used.  Those options include "CorePointer", "CoreKeyboard" and

# "SendCoreEvents".

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

### EOF ###

```

If any more infomation is required just post and I will post it up.  Thanks for any help given, as I am at wits end and have already smashed my last remaining commodore 64.

Thanks.

----------

## cram

 *Quote:*   

> I believe I am having the same problem as you are

 

Actually I don't think you are, this is a different error message

Possible solutions to your "xf86_ENODEV" error can be found in the Gentoo ATI Radeon FAQ

----------

## padan

I did see that section of the faq, however none of those seem to apply to me.  I do have agp support, I did load both modules.  Is there anything else that I can try?

Thanks,

----------

